# Hair less calf



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I bought a group of calves and got home and got to looking and one has no hair on her face and neck.
Any thoughts?


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Lice?


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Maybe but it's not patches it's slick no hair.
If I can figure out how to post a picture I'll put some up tomorrow


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Sounds like some kind of mite.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Hope the rest of them don't get it...might separate them...


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

pour em all. Would get rid of the lice and probably the mites if there are any.

Dad had a 1 month old calf start losing hair last year. I took it to the vet for him, they did skin scrapings looking for mites, didn't find any. They felt it might be a mineral deficiency (selenium I think). Gave it a shot of multimin. Within a week you could see the hair growing back and after a month it was tough to pick her out of a bunch her hair had grown back so well.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Had the selenium issue as well a few years ago when they took it out of the mineral we always used.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks fror the responses.
I did separated them and worked them all.
Then I put the rest of them in the other end of the barn thought I would keep them up for 30 days


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Up north we get ringworm in calves during the last half of winter and occasionally they can scratch/lose the hair on their head. Usually disappears in May when the rains return. The hide turns gray and flakey looking and it can transfer to people which I found out the hard way????


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

woodland said:


> Up north we get ringworm in calves during the last half of winter and occasionally they can scratch/lose the hair on their head. Usually disappears in May when the rains return. The hide turns gray and flakey looking and it can transfer to people which I found out the hard way


Growing up all of our heifers would get it during 2 of months of age till they were about 10 months. After dad passed and I took some advise from the vet unrelated to the ring worm never had the issue again. At our place all had to do with lack of ventilation.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

IH 1586 said:


> Growing up all of our heifers would get it during 2 of months of age till they were about 10 months. After dad passed and I took some advise from the vet unrelated to the ring worm never had the issue again. At our place all had to do with lack of ventilation.


The only time our critters have a roof and walls around them is either in the hot box as a fresh calf for a couple of hours or in the stock trailer. Mother Nature provides plenty of ventilation here. Must be something different for us????

Good luck with whatever you're dealing with????


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Just a up date some pour on wormer and used motor oil with sulphur added in and she is already looking better.


----------

